# Need to replace front struts would like some advice.



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Quick struts?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

snowwy66 said:


> Quick struts?


thats literally what theyre called


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> Quick struts?





boraz said:


> thats literally what theyre called


Correct - they're just pre-assembled struts with springs.

Which Bilsteins do you have out back? You can run into some really strange handling characteristics with those but something OE-ish up front.

If the worry is swapping springs over, many shops will swap them over for you.


----------



## Moneylaw24 (Jun 15, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> Quick struts?


All in one units for people who don't want to die compressing springs in their garage with incorrect tools.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

You can always buy the new struts and take them to a shop and have them turned into "quick" struts for probably less than $50.

Or you can just rent the correct tools from Autozone and do them at home.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

HF sells the tool for $35.


----------



## Moneylaw24 (Jun 15, 2019)

I see everyone skirted my question here. Nvm, Thanks anyway.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Moneylaw24 said:


> I see everyone skirted my question here. Nvm, Thanks anyway.


What? You're giving up on us in less than a day!?

These will run you about $350 per pair. They're just a standard replacement strut assembly (aka Quick Strut).



Advance Auto Parts - Down for Maintenance



Upgraded struts comparable to the Bilsteins will cost at least $500 for the pair.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Moneylaw24 said:


> 2014 LT MT 1.4T 145,000 Miles
> 
> I am pretty familiar with replacing with quick struts so that is what I would like to stick with.
> 
> ...


I did the monroe quick strut on my truck because like you I wanted to stay under 300.

I think they were like 150 each and from a time safety it is fast assuming your doing the work yourself.

I selected the OEM style ride quality.

Been two years now and I would buy them again.

I believe you can choose from several different types from them depending on what you want to do.

IMHO stock style is the best unless you're modified.

If I needed to do my 15 Diesel I would put the monroe's all the around.






Quick-Strut Assemblies | Monroe Shocks & Struts


The Monroe Quick-Strut strut assembly simplifies the installation process by including all the required components in a single unit.




www.monroe.com


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Moneylaw24 said:


> I see everyone skirted my question here. Nvm, Thanks anyway.


Yeah seems more and more common here these days.

I put these up front I have the "sport suspension" and they're great!



More Information for FCS 2333415R




More Information for FCS 2333415L


----------



## Moneylaw24 (Jun 15, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> Yeah seems more and more common here these days.
> 
> I put these up front I have the "sport suspension" and they're great!
> 
> ...


Should these work on a 2014 LT RS 1.4 Manual. I don't know if I have the sport suspension.


----------

